# Resident visa for unmarried sister



## FPasha (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope to be moving to Dubai soon. While I am aware that I can sponsor my dependent parents for a residence visa is dubai, can anyone please guide me on whether I can get a residence visa for my unmarried sister who is also dependent on me. I have looked at some website and the information over there is quite contradictory.

Would really appreciate some feedback regarding the matter.


----------

